# Your Christmas Present wish list .



## Lady (Nov 9, 2014)

My daughter asked me yesterday what i would like for Christmas ,.
buying Christmas Gifts get harder each year ,do you like to surprise your family  or would you rather buy them what they really want ?

i have asked for NCIS  DVD we are a few years behind on the TV,and they are on different channels so i get a mixed series.


----------



## Justme (Nov 9, 2014)

I never have any idea what I want.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2014)

It's gift cards in our family. We are so far apart that exchanging gifts is not practical. The wife and I always welcome eating places gift cards.


----------



## Debby (Nov 9, 2014)

We never do presents anymore, quit that about 12 years ago, except for the grandkids.  I usually send our kids a check so they can go find something they like rather than send stuff through the mail which wastes money on postage and then they invariably have to take it back to whatever store to get the money so they can go out and find something they like.......I just got tired of the whole hunt for the perfect present which usually wasn't and I personally quit collecting 'stuff' years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

My family started giving mainly to the under 18's only as there are just too many.  We stopped going over at xmas a couple of years ago because we hate the snow, the cold, the slush, everybody passing around the latest bout of norovirus (13 of us one year), and instead we go over in the summer for a month.  Better time to visit with grandkids although they miss us on xmas day and we miss them.  

I order gifts online and gift cards to send to my son and his family and then we Skype xmas day and I watch them open them.  However, this year I'm mailing them a check as a family gift and they can use it separately or for a big family gift.  Hope our wifi is fast enough to Skype them on xmas day from Thailand.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2014)

I want a ticket for Thailand so I can go with you AS..ha!! :christmas2:


I have no idea what I'd like as a gift for Christmas this year..again like you all, my family live many miles away, different country etc..so every year my daughter will just transfer some money into my account to buy something for myself...and basically I do the same with her. Pointless really...but I do try and buy her something extra like a piece of  jewellery or something that she can open...and every year she updates my magazine subscription that she took out for me about 5 years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I want a ticket for Thailand so I can go with you AS..ha!! :christmas2:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what I'd like as a gift for Christmas this year..again like you all, my family live many miles away, different country etc..so every year my daughter will just transfer some money into my account to buy something for myself...and basically I do the same with her. Pointless really...but I do try and buy her something extra like a piece of  jewellery or something that she can open...and every year she updates my magazine subscription that she took out for me about 5 years ago.



LOL!  You get the ticket just come and join us!  Dh and I aren't buying each other gifts.  Just being in the warmth will be enough.  Thailand is a Buddhist country so, of course, they don't do xmas.  But there are so many expats who live there I'm sure there will be lots of places doing xmas dinners. Dh and I will just wander down to one of the Thai restaurants though.  

I feel a bit guilty and lazy for just sending a check this year.  I usually pick out gifts and also include gift cards.  But my son says they are all fine with a big family gift.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I'll give gift cards this year, my grandchildren are now old enough to do their own shopping.  I usually cook Christmas dinner for my family, there are only 15 of us, so its not a big deal.


----------



## Justme (Nov 9, 2014)

Last year two of my grandsons then aged 11 and 9, said they didn't want presents but wanted the money we would have given them to go to people in need, which was a nice gesture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Justme said:


> Last year two of my grandsons then aged 11 and 9, said they didn't want presents but wanted the money we would have given them to go to people in need, which was a nice gesture.



Sweet kids!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Hubby and I ususally buy something BIG.. for ourselves..  Last year it was two new reliners..  This year a really big Snow Blower... It sounds like it's going to be a miserable winter.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 9, 2014)

I dont believe in giving money for Christmas, you can do that anytime of the year.
I cant buy any kind presents for kids/adults if my life depended on it.
Last ten years I just follow my oldest daughter ,in the malls, with my credit card and let her pick out the presents.
And as always she gets a $100 gift card for any store in the mall from me for playing Mrs. Santa Clause.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't say I want anything..I hate Christmas morning..opening presents you don't really want..Yes..I ask for money..and then donate it to the local animal refuge..


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't want or need anything. For my two sons and my 4 grandsons, I give cash. They can spend it wherever
they want and for whatever they want or need. My partner either gets cash or a gift card to Macys or Victoria's
Secret.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 9, 2014)

To wake up on Christmas morning!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Laurie said:


> To wake up on Christmas morning!



Yes!


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

My Xmas present wish will be waiting for me just before Christmas:  It's a once-in-a-lifetime cruise. So scared it could be jinxed, won't mention the locations.
Have already bought and wrapped gifts, will send them on Dec. 1: Drawings (copies) of Australian wildlife by my middle daughter, also calendars depicting Australian scenery/birds.
I am looking forward to my "escape", usually repack at least 6 times before traveling as I tend to over pack.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 10, 2014)

Susie said:


> My Xmas present wish will be waiting for me just before Christmas:  It's a once-in-a-lifetime cruise. So scared it could be jinxed, won't mention the locations.
> Have already bought and wrapped gifts, will send them on Dec. 1: Drawings (copies) of Australian wildlife by my middle daughter, also calendars depicting Australian scenery/birds.
> I am looking forward to my "escape", usually repack at least 6 times before traveling as I tend to over pack.



That's me with packing as well. And I start packing waaay ahead of time!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 10, 2014)

I would like to be here again this time next year to wish you all the best for the season ahead


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rather than Santa, I would appreciate a visit by Emmanuelle Chirqui...


----------

